# Marina Del Ray or LA Charter??



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Does anyone have knowledge of a good charter company out of Marina Del Ray or anyplace around LA?? I will be there in October and would like to charter for a week.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try Multihull Marine in Marina Del Ray.

http://www.multimarine.com/

Good guy with honest opinions. Never chartered with him, but sought his advice before buying a boat and he was spot on.

Dave C., Oregon.


----------



## HurricaneMikey (May 22, 2002)

Hey Rob--

I charter with Seamist Skippers of Marina Del Rey. Great boats and great prices. I love ''em. Got all my ASA courses with them, and have chartered a few times, too. I think their smallest boat is 27 or 28 ft, and they go all the way up to 45 ft. We usually take on of their 36 ft Catalina''s, though.

Mikey

www.seamist-skippers.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree:
Seamist Skippers is in my opinion the most well run and affordable operation going.
I took all my ASA courses with them. Bob one of their instructors was recently voted "ASA Instructor Of The Year".

Suzanne keeps the boats in top shape and the fleet is well rounded for all types of sailing. In fact I''m off to Catalina this weekend on "Ventana" with my kids and looking forward to a great trip on a wonderful yacht.

Give them a calland enjoy.


----------



## JimDavis (Dec 11, 2000)

I have used Marina Sailing in SoCal for about 6 years. Wide variety of boats, some newer, some older. Several locations, including Marina del Rey and Long Beach, Ca. I liked the operation well enough to buy a boat and put it in there charter fleet last year. Check out the web site. marinasailing.com. My boat is in Long Beach, right next to the Queen Mary. She is a 44 foot Beneteau will all the goodies. Equipment, pictures, prices and availability are all on the site. October is one of the best times of year here. Not crowded, but still great weather. Good luck!
Jim Davis, owner, C''Est la Vie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I coudn''t agree more they are great people.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chartered your boat last weekend. Great trip to Catalina. Boat performed excellently, everything in good shape and well maintained.I just happened to see your posting re: Marina Sail and thought you might appreciate a status report. Best regards.


----------

